# Specials > Testing Ground >  Howdy partners

## Don Johnson

Hi my name is Don. I'm new in this forum my ancestors originally from Caithness moved to the states then Texas in the late 1800s.

----------


## The Horseman

I am a caithnesian who moved to Canada in 1971.  Travelled the US for a number of years.....Luv Fort Lauderdale....
warm salt water....s

----------

